# Can I get a second 722



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Has anyone been able to get a second 722 on lease in a one year period or do you have to wait a year before you can take another Dishin it up promotion?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Based on what I've read around here, the answers are yes some have and yes you have to wait.

I've never figured out how some have gotten lucky in CSR roulette.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

All I can say is I wanted to update my two SD receiver system to a pair of 722s.

I kept calling and talking to different CSRs until I found one who said it was no problem, and _voila_ - the installer showed up with the new HD dish and a pair of 722s.


----------



## desmo907 (Sep 6, 2007)

dnero said:


> Has anyone been able to get a second 722 on lease in a one year period or do you have to wait a year before you can take another Dishin it up promotion?


Does Dish offer upgrades after a period of time?

I got a 722 and 311 >1 year ago and want to replace the 311 with another HD receiver.
As I understand it, Dish owns the receivers so the "lease" cost must be built into the programming costs as I never see a line item for it.
Earlir this year I asked about the swap and they wanted a few hundred dollars. Seems it would be cheaper to just buy the 722.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Current MSRP on a 722 is $499 to purchase it.


----------



## desmo907 (Sep 6, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> Current MSRP on a 722 is $499 to purchase it.


They are $310 on ebay (new). I suspect I just have to pay Dish for the monthly fee so they send the card and it works 
Guess I'll call them and see what the swap for my 311 costs today.


----------



## dnero (Feb 12, 2008)

Well I am the one that started this post so this is how things worked out. Called today and told them I wanted another 722 they let me upgrade for $125.00 providing I returned the 510 receiver although they would not ship it so on the 20th of december will have another 722. Was going to threaten to change to D* if they did not, really surprised got this done with one call!.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dnero said:


> Well I am the one that started this post so this is how things worked out. Called today and told them I wanted another 722 they let me upgrade for $125.00 providing I returned the 510 receiver although they would not ship it so on the 20th of december will have another 722. Was going to threaten to change to D* if they did not, really surprised got this done with one call!.


Glad to hear it worked out.


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

dnero said:


> Well I am the one that started this post so this is how things worked out. Called today and told them I wanted another 722 they let me upgrade for $125.00 providing I returned the 510 receiver although they would not ship it so on the 20th of december will have another 722. Was going to threaten to change to D* if they did not, really surprised got this done with one call!.


hmmm, i wonder if you are getting a 722k since they are going to ship it on the 20th? i think they said on the tech forum that the 722k would be available in late december.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

There is an extra charge for the 722k if you want the ota to go thru to tv2. I would hope the csr would have brought that up if is for the new model.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

garys said:


> There is an extra charge for the 722k if you want the ota to go thru to tv2. I would hope the csr would have brought that up if is for the new model.


What kind of charge do you speak of? I know that you have to pay extra if you want the tuner included at all. Is there going to be a seperate charge if you want to activate the second tuner after you have already paid for both of them? The way I understood if was that if you did not pay for the tuner add on, you would not get OTA on TV1 or TV2.


----------



## acnownzu (Mar 4, 2004)

I've been leasing a 622 since they first came out, and then got a 211 about a year later. My other box is 322... do you think I'd be able to upgrade that one to a 722 and have 3 HD boxes?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Dish usually limits leasing to two receivers and four tuners. If you are leasing the 622 and 211, you may be only able to get another 211. But you can try as several have been able to get more that these limits or you can alway buy the 722 receiver and add it to your account.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish's limitation is four tuners, so you can have up to 4 211's or 2 622/722/612's or any combination, but only do DIU once per year.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Dish's limitation is four tuners, so you can have up to 4 211's or 2 622/722/612's or any combination, but only do DIU once per year.


One slight correction. 612's are only counted as 1 tuner since they only feed 1 tv.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If that's the case, outputs should be referred to as outputs, or rooms, rather than calling an output a tuner and saying a receiver is 1 tuner when it clearly has 2 satellite tuners.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> If that's the case, outputs should be referred to as outputs, or rooms, rather than calling an output a tuner and saying a receiver is 1 tuner when it clearly has 2 satellite tuners.


For the purpose of the number of leased tuners an account can have, it is the number of simultaneously viewable tuners that is looked at.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Those tuners presumably being viewed by TVs which are placed in rooms. Right there you have 2 different things you can count without introducing confusion such as "612's are only counted as 1 tuner." Prospective customers might even understand it. (I realize you're not the source of the confusing terminology.)

Dish will lease as many receivers as needed for viewing on up to 4 TVs.


----------



## springdale_sam (Jan 14, 2006)

When I upgraded to HD I asked them if I could keep my 625 and send my 322 back and they said no. They said that they had to give me a 622 instead of the 625 I said okay when the installer showed up he had two 722's. I didn't complain.


----------



## klegg (Oct 31, 2006)

springdale_sam said:


> When I upgraded to HD I asked them if I could keep my 625 and send my 322 back and they said no. They said that they had to give me a 622 instead of the 625 I said okay when the installer showed up he had two 722's. I didn't complain.


I chatted with a CS rep tonite about something else, but then asked about the availability of the 722K...she said rumor was February :nono:

Not sure if she really knew, but that's what she said...


----------

